# I'm smiling



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

At long last my leased out property is reverting back to me and I can sell (if poss) and join you all here in Spain so fingers crossed for me.
Maiden


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> At long last my leased out property is reverting back to me and I can sell (if poss) and join you all here in Spain so fingers crossed for me.
> Maiden



hey that'll be great, your daughters over here too isnt she?? - What about your modship in Egypt LOL


Jo xxxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> At long last my leased out property is reverting back to me and I can sell (if poss) and join you all here in Spain so fingers crossed for me.
> Maiden


well done MS...here's hoping..we need some sexy girls in here...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> well done MS...here's hoping..we need some sexy girls in here...


YOU'VE GOT SOME ALREADY!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol the delete buttons work from Spain.

Sexy lol


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> YOU'VE GOT SOME ALREADY!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Looking left and right......can't see a bloody thing resembling sexy...some old blond bint who keeps giving us earache...that's about all....:fencing:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lol Bint is the arabic word for girl or daughter


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hombre said:


> well done MS...here's hoping..we need some sexy girls in here...


And you a married man.....
My mother warned me about men in hot climates.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

LOl my property isn't even on the market and yet I'm trawling the Spanish markets looking to see what I can get.. just hope my dream property isn't there because I cant afford it yet


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> LOl my property isn't even on the market and yet I'm trawling the Spanish markets looking to see what I can get.. just hope my dream property isn't there because I cant afford it yet


You might be surprised.....prices of property in this area, especially houses with pools etc. have dropped dramatically.
I'm beginning to wonder if we should consider buying, although we did say we would never again own property.
We are paying enough in rent to make purchase a serious proposition.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> At long last my leased out property is reverting back to me and I can sell (if poss) and join you all here in Spain so fingers crossed for me.
> Maiden


Didn't know you were thinking about coming to Spain. Sounds like it's a way off yet, but becoming more of a possibility.
Good luck!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pesky my daughter and her family live in the Alicante region and I have always planned to go there my daughter has asked me to go and help her look after her youngest child... my daughter works and is in the processes of taking on more work and will need childcare and who better than me... so my property becoming available just seems like fate and everything is going to fall into place Inshallah.
Maiden


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Pesky my daughter and her family live in the Alicante region and I have always planned to go there my daughter has asked me to go and help her look after her youngest child... my daughter works and is in the processes of taking on more work and will need childcare and who better than me... so my property becoming available just seems like fate and everything is going to fall into place Inshallah.
> Maiden


I absolutely agree. Grandma is best. My daughter has a very special relationship with her Spanish grandma, even though they don't see each other that often.
Isn't it great when every thing falls into place once in a while


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

My parents were already living here (they retired here 13 years ago). Then in the Summer, my Dad was diagnosed with cancer, and we couldn't have been more certain that we had made the right decision. Its all very well saying that the flight is only a couple of hours etc etc, but when someone is going through tough and prolonged treatment it is so much better that I'm on the doorstep and can be practical and helpful for Dad, and a support for my Mum. We have a chance to really enjoy some quality time together when Dad feels up to it, and the grandchildren being here keeps him going. He's about to undergo another round of Chemo and then surgery, so we are hoping Christmas won't be too tough for him


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your dad Lynn but I am sure having his family around him helps him.
Maiden x


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry to hear about your dad Lynn but I am sure having his family around him helps him.
> Maiden x


We do our best!

I do hope you can follow your daughter out here to Spain and enjoy life with her and the grandchildren. I know we went through times of doubt whether we could actually make it work - financially as well as personally, but we spent a lot of time planning and I would recommend that to anyone planning to do the move. It's no good pretending that 'everything will be fine'. You really have to get your house in order so to speak. It would be disasterous for us to have to U turn and go back to the UK now. I just wish I had concentrated on learning Spanish before we arrived. 

Good luck to you Maiden and I hope you will be sending posts from Alicante soon!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Pesky my daughter and her family live in the Alicante region and I have always planned to go there my daughter has asked me to go and help her look after her youngest child... my daughter works and is in the processes of taking on more work and will need childcare and who better than me... so my property becoming available just seems like fate and everything is going to fall into place Inshallah.Maiden


That's brilliant Maiden!!:clap2: Hope it all goes smoothly for you....although quite a culture shock after Egypt I'm sure! Now if I can just convince my parents to make the move permanently here too... I shall use your case as a reference!

Tallulah.x


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes it is a very exciting time for me.. I have already sent my daughter on a reccy to see some villas. I am limited to the area in which my grandchildren go to school, I will have to pick the youngest 5 up each day but the older boys can walk to me if I am in their village, but being a sensible grandma (btw they all call me annie for some reason not grandma) as Soon as they are all in from school I will take them to their own home to make the mess there.
Financially I should be ok, I am selling a big property in Scotland and I have two in France that I will sell once I am settled in Spain plus my daughter will pay me to do her book keeping and look after her rental property lol no chance of getting paid to look after the kids and to be fair I wouldn't wont it I really am delighted that I will get to spend more time with them.
Maiden


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes it is a very exciting time for me.. I have already sent my daughter on a reccy to see some villas. I am limited to the area in which my grandchildren go to school, I will have to pick the youngest 5 up each day but the older boys can walk to me if I am in their village, but being a sensible grandma (btw they all call me annie for some reason not grandma) as Soon as they are all in from school I will take them to their own home to make the mess there.
> Financially I should be ok, I am selling a big property in Scotland and I have two in France that I will sell once I am settled in Spain plus my daughter will pay me to do her book keeping and look after her rental property lol no chance of getting paid to look after the kids and to be fair I wouldn't wont it I really am delighted that I will get to spend more time with them.
> Maiden


 The youngest 5???
or the youngest _*who is*_ 5???? 
They call me annie - but your name isn't annie??, is it??
:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lol yes the youngest who is 5

Yes they call me annie no my name isn't annie.. The eldest child used to call me "my annie" we are not sure why he did and of course his siblings followed suit but the "my" has been dropped over the years so I am now just plain annie.

Maiden


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> lol yes the youngest who is 5
> 
> Yes they call me annie no my name isn't annie.. The eldest child used to call me "my annie" we are not sure why he did and of course his siblings followed suit but the "my" has been dropped over the years so I am now just plain annie.
> 
> Maiden


That's a relief!  I thought ypur daughter was going to have you as a slave nanny for her tribe of children and you were stoically saying "I'm really looking forward to it"
What with 5 plus children and the name annie, it was a pretty confusing post!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> That's a relief!  I thought ypur daughter was going to have you as a slave nanny for her tribe of children and you were stoically saying "I'm really looking forward to it"
> What with 5 plus children and the name annie, it was a pretty confusing post!!



LOL confusion is my middle name..


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> LOL confusion is my middle name..


Nanny Annie.......nice..

Mrs H is quite small and our grandchildren refer to her as "Nana Titch"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ohh that is a nice name... Nana Titch


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Update, still smiling and my daughter is going to look at a new build for me today, it is just 10 minutes from her village so I will be passing the hat round looking for donations plz, any currency accepted thank you
Grand daughter asked me if I had to jump out of the way of the dinosaurs when I was walking to school... and yet I am still smiling lol

Maiden xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> Update, still smiling and my daughter is going to look at a new build for me today, it is just 10 minutes from her village so I will be passing the hat round looking for donations plz, any currency accepted thank you
> Grand daughter asked me if I had to jump out of the way of the dinosaurs when I was walking to school... and yet I am still smiling lol
> 
> Maiden xxx


 arent kids lovely !!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Update... daughter has been to see the villa and says "they are nice" but maybe too small for me and in too built up an area, there are 30 on the site.
A cunning plan has been hatched... my daughter has a olive grove that they really do nothing with and tells me I may be able to put a wooden house up in there, I have lived in wooden houses before and have no problem with that... but can you get them in Spain? and will the planning laws be the same as a brick built?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> Update... daughter has been to see the villa and says "they are nice" but maybe too small for me and in too built up an area, there are 30 on the site.
> A cunning plan has been hatched... my daughter has a olive grove that they really do nothing with and tells me I may be able to put a wooden house up in there, I have lived in wooden houses before and have no problem with that... but can you get them in Spain? and will the planning laws be the same as a brick built?


Well thats a can of worms!!!! I believe that you can build a wooden cabin/temporary shed without planning permission or worrying about it being an illegal build providing it doesnt have a concrete base and it can be dismanteled within 24 hours! Otherwise it is considered a newbuild and would become subject to planning permission which as you probably know is not at all straight forward or simple in Spain - especially if the land is rustic/campo !!!???

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes it's campo, but it might be an idea... and lo and behold she has just informed me that the village she lives in sells kits, her husband is a civil engineer so that helps as he could dig out the drainage etc, and I have a wee man that does for me so basically if you built it on stilts so to speak then it would not have a concrete base.. a bit like chattel houses in the Caribbean


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes it's campo, but it might be an idea... and lo and behold she has just informed me that the village she lives in sells kits, her husband is a civil engineer so that helps as he could dig out the drainage etc, and I have a wee man that does for me so basically if you built it on stilts so to speak then it would not have a concrete base.. a bit like chattel houses in the Caribbean


Well its an idea. However, someone on here or within their community might well come along and "pee on your fireworks" - but who knows??? They can keep granny in a shed in the bottom of the garden LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

They have one neighbour and that is just a holiday home, the rest of the place is surrounded by grape vines and little what looks to me like breeze block buildings for the men who work on the vines... and they only occupy them during the harvest..
Jo must tell you... I took my grand daughter up the lane for a walk and we came across one of these breeze block things and a dog started barking at us.. I told the dog to shut up and Emma looked at me in disgust "Don't be silly Annie that dog only speaks Spanish"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just heard that you cannot cut down an olive tree in Spain! Is this correct?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just heard that you cannot cut down an olive tree in Spain! Is this correct?



It wouldnt surprise me, they have some strange rules and laws here, however, theres a guy down the road who has just cleared around 50 olive trees from his land and more stupidly IMO he then set fire to them all - why on earth he didnt sell them for firewood?????? Maybe they were diseased or something?

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> It wouldnt surprise me, they have some strange rules and laws here, however, theres a guy down the road who has just cleared around 50 olive trees from his land and more stupidly IMO he then set fire to them all - why on earth he didnt sell them for firewood?????? Maybe they were diseased or something?
> 
> Jo xxx


Blimey!! Have you seen the price of mature olive trees in the garden centres??


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Blimey!! Have you seen the price of mature olive trees in the garden centres??


Exactly!!
Now, that is a crime!! 
PS I think you probably have to ask permission to cut down any tree over a certain age and your neighbour (Jo) apart from possibly being completely barmy, has probably commited an environmental crime if he didn't.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Update, still smiling and my daughter is going to look at a new build for me today, it is just 10 minutes from her village so I will be passing the hat round looking for donations plz, any currency accepted thank you
> Grand daughter asked me if I had to jump out of the way of the dinosaurs when I was walking to school... and yet I am still smiling lol
> 
> Maiden xxx


 And you still haven't told us - I'm waiting with baited breath - Did you have to!!????!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol Pesky No I didn't cos I had a knight on a white charger going ahead of me


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> It wouldnt surprise me, they have some strange rules and laws here, however, theres a guy down the road who has just cleared around 50 olive trees from his land and more stupidly IMO he then set fire to them all - why on earth he didnt sell them for firewood?????? Maybe they were diseased or something?
> 
> Jo xxx



Apparently it is not just Spain but most of the med,

Maiden x


----------

